# Internal temp on wings?



## lintonkennels

I was wondering what the internal temp is one some wings.  I have been looking on here for it but figured I would just ask it would be faster this way.  Thanks alto guys.  And also what sauce do you guys use on them.  Thanks alto guys


----------



## ak1

Till' they're cooked, about 165-170.

As for sauce.... the world is there, use whatever. Sometimes I'll make a simple buffalo sauce, sometimes barbecue, sometimes teriyaki, sometimes... you get the drift. All I can say is that there are endless options. Cook up a bunch & just experiment. Just have fun. Even the mistakes are edible.


----------



## mballi3011

I always take them too maybe 165° or so.


----------

